# New TT Pricing



## croman44 (Jan 9, 2013)

So using the Build tool on the German Audi site to build the new MK3 TT, I got the following numbers


The one I built ended up at 64.065,00 EUR. That is $87167.16 US. That is one expensive 2.0T TT


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

Prices normally come out in dollars what they charge in Euros - so doing a currency conversion is NOT the way to go. Your config will come in much closer to $64 k vs. the $87k you mention. There is a 19% Value Added Tax in that German figure, that is one reason for the difference. Cars (and most anything else!) in Europe are WAY more than over here...


----------



## croman44 (Jan 9, 2013)

MCPaudiTT said:


> Prices normally come out in dollars what they charge in Euros - so doing a currency conversion is NOT the way to go. Your config will come in much closer to $64 k vs. the $87k you mention. There is a 19% Value Added Tax in that German figure, that is one reason for the difference. Cars (and most anything else!) in Europe are WAY more than over here...


Even still... $64k for a normal 2.0TT? That is about what I paid for my TTRS


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Insane prices for the new TT, :screwy: TT-S configurotor is not even on line yet.


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*As was said, the European prices have little relevence to US prices*

All the press I have seen indicates Mk 3 prices in the US within a few thousand $ of the most recent Mk 2 prices.


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

It would be helpful to know what your approximately 30k EUR options included


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

Same concerns originated on the Euro release of the new A3. When doing conversions, it showed a base model A3 was $40k, but in reality, we are seeing low to mid 30k for the A3, with prestige A3's in the 40k range. *I am speculating, again speculating,* that we will see the base TT at the $45k - $48k range, running up to upper $50k for prestige. That should keep the TTRS in upper $60k to low 70k for the RS.


----------



## JGreen76 (Aug 25, 2012)

Pretarion said:


> Same concerns originated on the Euro release of the new A3. When doing conversions, it showed a base model A3 was $40k, but in reality, we are seeing low to mid 30k for the A3, with prestige A3's in the 40k range. *I am speculating, again speculating,* that we will see the base TT at the $45k - $48k range, running up to upper $50k for prestige. That should keep the TTRS in upper $60k to low 70k for the RS.



Sounds much more realistic.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Pretarion said:


> Same concerns originated on the Euro release of the new A3. When doing conversions, it showed a base model A3 was $40k, but in reality, we are seeing low to mid 30k for the A3, with prestige A3's in the 40k range. *I am speculating, again speculating,* that we will see the base TT at the $45k - $48k range, running up to upper $50k for prestige. That should keep the TTRS in upper $60k to low 70k for the RS.


The last time i check, the US Dollar was ± 0.73 Euro cent.
So explaine to me how you think it will cost in the $45k - $48k range. ?

I think prices will start at the $49k range for a totally standaard TT. (that you never order)
I expect under $53k you don't buy a TT to your liking in the US.


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*Again, it does not work that way*



R5T said:


> The last time i check, the US Dollar was ± 0.73 Euro cent.
> So explaine to me how you think it will cost in the $45k - $48k range. ?
> 
> I think prices will start at the $49k range for a totally standaard TT. (that you never order)
> I expect under $53k you don't buy a TT to your liking in the US.


You can not get the US price of cars by taking the german cost and converting to US$. I've used the Audi GMBH configurator for the TT a few times during the Mk 1 era and the German prices were always much more than just converting US prices to Euros. I never investigated why, but as others have mentioned, I assume taxes such as the German VAT of 20% are at work.


----------



## MCPaudiTT (Nov 26, 2006)

How the heck did you get to 64k Euro? I just selected basically EVERYTHING and ended up at 48k Euro, which will be at or below $48k. About half of what the OP speculated...

If you want to play at home: http://www.audi.de/de/brand/de/neuwagen/tt/tt-coupe/pakete.html#


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

MCPaudiTT said:


> How the heck did you get to 64k Euro? I just selected basically EVERYTHING and ended up at 48k Euro, which will be at or below $48k. About half of what the OP speculated...
> 
> If you want to play at home: http://www.audi.de/de/brand/de/neuwagen/tt/tt-coupe/pakete.html#


Did you go through the sub menus? I easily spec'd one over 60k


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

I don't expect that Audi will sell more TT's 8S then the previus 8J one with these prises. :screwy:

I think you get close to 70K for a full spec TT-S, most likely meaning a future full spec TT RS will get close to 80K. :facepalm:


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

MCPaudiTT said:


> How the heck did you get to 64k Euro? I just selected basically EVERYTHING and ended up at 48k Euro, which will be at or below $48k. About half of what the OP speculated...
> 
> If you want to play at home: http://www.audi.de/de/brand/de/neuwagen/tt/tt-coupe/pakete.html#


With a for me bare minium speced TT, i already end up at a little over 47K.


----------



## as350 (Nov 8, 2011)

R5T said:


> With a for me bare minium speced TT, i already end up at a little over 47K.


That price would be normal for the German market. As others have already mentioned, you can't convert prices from the German build webpage to USD. Why you keep beating this dead horse, I don't understand.


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

as350 said:


> That price would be normal for the German market. As others have already mentioned, you can't convert prices from the German build webpage to USD. Why you keep beating this dead horse, I don't understand.


The horse must not be completely dead. I second what you said. There will be little difference between the former and next gen TT with respect to price.


----------



## 311-in-337 (Feb 19, 2003)

SoSuMi said:


> The horse must not be completely dead. I second what you said. There will be little difference between the former and next gen TT with respect to price.




No! its going to be soooo much more expensive!.... people are dumb. :facepalm::screwy:


Might be $500-1000 more imo. No biggie.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

Guys -

You cannot convert directly. Audi prices based on local markets, not a direct translation of currencies from Euros to the $USD. 

Case in point, a Golf GTI, directly converted, would be around $40,000 USD. Clearly the US market will not accept a $40k Golf.

VW and Audi will price based on local market conditions, this is one reason why we have a certain level of de-contenting and features that are not available to us.


----------



## BMWBig6 (Jan 5, 2007)

LOL, this thread has so much fail (for US members).  It's just too soon to get whipped into a lather or froth on US pricing without more information.


----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)




----------

